# Where do we go from here?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Right now, and according to hoopshype.com, it seems our roster goes like this, at tne moment:

PG- Mo/Boobie/Telfair;
SG- Parker/Lebon's stepdad;
SF- Moon/Danny Green/Jawad Wiliams;
PF- Jamison/Hickson;
C- Varejão.

Any word about what's coming next? Suggestions?


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

The cavs are said to be looking into trading for Sessions/Koufos from Minnesota. Also in talks with Matt Barnes.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Right now, and according to hoopshype.com, it seems our roster goes like this, at tne moment:
> 
> PG- Mo/Boobie/Telfair;
> SG- Parker/*Lebon's stepdad;*
> ...



HAHA!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The answer is, in all likelihood, Las Vegas.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Start Hickson, get his numbers up, then trade him. Nobody cares about Jamison until next year when he's an expiring contract.

Get James White and put James on his jersey like Ichiro, he'll get a few highlight dunks.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

go big

C - Varejão
PF - Hickson
SF - Jamison
SG - Parker
PG - Mo

Jamsion is bad defender regardless, but put him at SF and you have a big lineup that can outrebound opposing teams and be pretty touch defensively because of everyone else.


----------

